# Status of ACPI & KDE/KDM?



## vanessa (Oct 5, 2013)

Does anybody know at which extend KDE uses the ACPI functionality of FreeBSD and where this could be set or tweaked?


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 5, 2013)

For managing Power Management in KDE4, see the PowerDevil daemon which it's installed through the x11/kdebase4-workspace port.

Furthermore,  you can verified if recognizes the design information of your battery using `acpiconf -i0` command option which gives static values which don't change over time (only is refreshed if you run the command again). See acpiconf(8)() for more details.


----------



## vanessa (Oct 5, 2013)

Well, the question is how many of the ACPI functions does PowerDevil support under FreeBSD. Reading this (old) post here, one can see that klaptop f.i. doesn't support the same functionality as under Linux. Is this the case with PowerDevil? I haven't tested it yet, that's why I am asking.


----------



## vanessa (Oct 5, 2013)

Here is another example of recently added function for FreeBSD which has been available for Linux.

So let's ask different: does PowerDevil under FreeBSD support the same functionality as under Linux *right now*?


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 5, 2013)

This comparison between FreeBSD and Linux ACPI is obsolete (13 April 2002), but could be useful to research on latest implementations. Note that PowerDevil was included  in KDE 4.2 released on 27 January 2009. IMHO, I recommend you ask this question on the kde-freebsd mailing list. Surely, they are aware of these changes 

Also, read the FreeBSD ACPI project page to stay current. Anyway, seems that it will be updated according to this thread.


----------

